# Are You Ready For Some Football???!!!



## spec_j (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone into football? 

whos your team??

Im a Bucs fan!!


----------



## remodelingnm (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey!

I'm living in Albuquerque right now and I've got a home remodeling company down here but I'm from Boston and I'm a huge Patriots fan.  A few years ago I used to have season tickets and loved watching the games.  Unfortunately most of my friends in Albuquerque aren't too into football, but I've got a nice huge big screen that keeps me company!

Patriots are looking pretty sharp this year!  I'm predicting a patriots / eagles superbowl this year.


----------



## NinjaDave (Sep 22, 2009)

Steelers football baby =)

6 time world champions looking to go for #7 this year =)


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 22, 2009)

Here in Canada we don't have any NFL franchises.  We have the Canadian Football League, or the CFL.

And we got the Blue & Gold... the Winnipeg Blue Bombers.






Yeah, they suck, but the tickets are cheap, and everyone is drunk by the end of the game and doesn't care anyway.


----------



## dakuda (Sep 23, 2009)

I was just at the Bears/Steelers game on Sunday.  Pretty good game.


----------



## NinjaDave (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah it was.  Would of been better for us if Reed didn't miss twice.  I don't think i've seen that man miss two field goals in one game in a looooong time.  Ah well, can't win em all =)


----------



## smoothbore26 (Sep 23, 2009)

J.e.t.s jets jets jets


----------



## NinjaDave (Sep 23, 2009)

With that Sanchez kid, ya'll are going to be pretty bada$$,  Just get him some high quality recievers and you'll be a dominate force in your division =)


----------

